# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  COMODO antivirus - кто пробовал?

## den_zip

друзья эксперты - посоветуйте....
нигде в сети нет ничего про Comodo antivirus. а поскольку ваш сайт считается самым продвинутым откройте глаза мне и остальным что же это за зверь Comodo????

Его нет ни в каких рейтингах или обзорах. Помогите.....
те кто пользовался - очень советуют а те кто нет говорят фигня...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> друзья эксперты - посоветуйте....
> нигде в сети нет ничего про Comodo antivirus. а поскольку ваш сайт считается самым продвинутым откройте глаза мне и остальным что же это за зверь Comodo????
> 
> Его нет ни в каких рейтингах или обзорах. Помогите.....
> те кто пользовался - очень советуют а те кто нет говорят фигня...


Если есть ссылка и он небольшого размера - давайте ее сюда, я посмотрю на досуге и вынесу вердикт (и он будет точный, т.к. тести на 5-7 тысячах ITW все расставляет по местам)

----------


## den_zip

Уважаемый Олег,

спасибо вам за быстрый ответ. Пожалуйста вот вам 2 ссылки 

http://www.antivirus.comodo.com/download.html  регистрация

и

http://www.antivirus.comodo.com/download/setup.exe
сама программа
весит 24 мб

я как и сотни других интересующихся будем ждать вашего мнения. Спасибо

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Уважаемый Олег,
> 
> спасибо вам за быстрый ответ. Пожалуйста вот вам 2 ссылки 
> 
> http://www.antivirus.comodo.com/download.html  регистрация
> 
> и
> 
> http://www.antivirus.comodo.com/download/setup.exe
> ...


Я помотрю, как смогу (24 мб достаточно большой объем, поэтому быстроту не гарантирую)

----------


## den_zip

Вот нашел такой интересный отзыв одного уважаемого человека про COMODO...

"... пришла пора сказать пару слов о COMODO.
Первый раз я качнул его по этой ссылке недели 2-3 назад, недельку назад дошли руки его поставить и погонять. Ну что вам сказать, друзья - всё очень и очень достойно! Ежедневно обновляется, прост в настройках, но самое главное - я ему все больше доверяю в плане отлова вирусов и пр. шпионской шелухи. Автозащита работает четко. Зашел я и на офсайт, а там и одноименный файрвольчик бесплатно дают. И ведь тоже достойно работает!!! Кому-то он покажется по стравнению с Аутпостом и простоватым, но все необходимое в нем есть и уж точно он с лихвой перекрывает возможности родного ХР-шного. Ключ активации высылают без проблем на мыло, при этом надоедливой рекламой потом не грузят. Я за все время не получил оттуда кроме ключей ни одной рассылки. Все честно. Так что у кого есть желание потестить, грузите смело и антивирь и стенку, не исключено, что они вам понравятся и может испытаете кайф оттого, что у вас на компе будут стоять легальные софтины."

----------


## Geser

До того как Олег будет тестировать я могу дать ответ который будет правильный всегда для любого антивируса. Не бывает хороших антивирусов про которые никто не знает. Любой антивирус перед тем как он станет достойным должен быть широко известен хотя бы пару лет.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Тестирование проведено, результат:
1. В момент активации скрытно связывается со своим сайтом и ведет с ним обмен - что-то типа on-line активации. Зачем это бесплатному продукту - не знаю
2. Сканер использует классификацию имен ЛК, база чем-то похожа на базу KAV в плане идеалогии построения
3. Тестовая выборка:
AdvWare 379     
AdWare 4
Backdoor 324
Constructor 9
Dialer 178
DoS 1
Downloader 7
Email-Flooder 2
Email-Worm 156
EnAR 1
Exploit 19
Flooder 2
HackTool 6
Hoax 37
IM-Flooder 7
IM-Worm 1
Inno 1
Keylogger 4
Mail Bomb 1
Monitor 3
Net-Worm 16
NSIS 2
Nuker 1
P2P-Worm 9
Packed 21
PE_Patch 3
PE-Crypt 4
PESpin 2
Porn-Tool 1
RiskTool 1
Rootkit 5
Sniffer 2
SpamTool 31
Spoofer 1
Trojan 670
Trojan-Clicker 195
Trojan-Downloader 2176
Trojan-Dropper 139
Trojan-Notifier 7
Trojan-Proxy 142
Trojan-PSW 402
Trojan-Spy 258
Type_Win32 1
VirTool 10
Virus 9
Worm 115
*Общее число файлов: 5365
*
Все образцы являются ITW, отловленными с начала года. Промахи сканера:
AdvWare 297
AdWare 3
Backdoor 199
Constructor 4
Dialer 162
DoS 1
Downloader 6
Email-Flooder 1
Email-Worm 103
EnAR 1
Exploit 18
Flooder 2
HackTool 4
Hoax 22
IM-Flooder 7
IM-Worm 1
Inno 1
Keylogger 1
Mail Bomb 1
Monitor 0
Net-Worm 7
NSIS 2
Nuker 0
P2P-Worm 8
Packed 20
PE_Patch 3
PE-Crypt 4
PESpin 2
Porn-Tool 1
RiskTool 1
Rootkit 2
Sniffer 2
SpamTool 16
Spoofer 1
Trojan 560
Trojan-Clicker 165
Trojan-Downloader 1150
Trojan-Dropper 84
Trojan-Notifier 1
Trojan-Proxy 118
Trojan-PSW 284
Trojan-Spy 201
Type_Win32 1
VirTool 10
Virus 6
Worm 111
*Общее число файлов: 3594
*
Т.е. из *5365* пропущено *3594* и поймано соответственно *1771* (33%). Сканирование велось в режиме "все файлы", все опции по максимуму. Кроче, жалко потраченных на скачивание мегабайт - для сравнения бесплатный CureIt выбивает более 70-80% подобной коллекции.

----------


## rayoflight

> друзья эксперты - посоветуйте....
> нигде в сети нет ничего про Comodo antivirus. а поскольку ваш сайт считается самым продвинутым откройте глаза мне и остальным что же это за зверь Comodo????


Вообще-то,на этой же странице уже есть тема,трудно не заметить.
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=5441
О сабже:лично мне не понравился прежде всего из-за своей нестабильности.Но это новый продукт,надо подождать его развития.




> для сравнения бесплатный CureIt выбивает более 70-80% подобной коллекции.


Это лечащая утилита (без монитора),т.е. не полноценный антивирус.Если сравнивать только сканеры,то естественно,что продукт от Dr.Web намного эффективнее :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Это лечащая утилита (без монитора),т.е. не полноценный антивирус.Если сравнивать только сканеры,то естественно,что продукт от Dr.Web намного эффективнее


Но монитор использует ту же сигнатурную базу, что и сканер - поэтому эффективность монитора собственно равна эффективности сканера ...

----------


## MOCT

> те кто пользовался - очень советуют а те кто нет говорят фигня...


как это по совковому! "книгу не читал, но осуждаю"

----------


## den_zip

Во первых надо сказать спасибо Олегу Зайцеву.
Теперь все встало на свои места.
Да здраствуют Dr.Web и NOD32 а также этот форум

----------


## ZDM

Олег Зайцев действительно молодец что взялся за этот тест, но ... Тест очень синтетический. Смотрим на подборку: 

 7% - *AdWare* (причём непонятно почему есть Adware, а есть AdvWare)

 Много взякого мусора, типа *Constructor, DoS, Flooder, Exploit, HackTool, Hoax, Nuker, Sniffer, SpamTool, Spoofer, VirTool*. Это вообще не опасные файлы, а различного рода инструмменатрий, который не несёт угрозы тому, кто его запускает, а значит не факт что антивирусы ОБЯЗАНЫ его детектировать (то что Кашпер и Веб его видят - это конечно здорово, но ... )

 Далее, что такое: *Inno, NSIS, Packed, PE_Patch, PE-Crypt, PESpin*? Помоему это различного рода инсталляторы/упаковщики. Почему их кто то должен детектить?

*Самоходного ПО* (Worm, Virus и т.п.) в этой коллекции в сумме около 6%.

 Итого, я понимаю что на этой коллекции можно делать общие оценки ловит/неловит, но сравнивать в процентах, кто больше здесь детектирует ... как делают участники данного форума (кстати, сам Олег Зайцев на этом внимание не акцентирует, за что честь ему и хвала) - это непозволительно, по моему.

 А мораль сего поста такова - не надо всех под одну гребёнку тестировать и подгонять под эталоны типа KAV, NOD32, CureIt.

P.S. Нет, ошибся, всё таки Олег тоже акцентирует внимание на процентных соотношениях:



> Т.е. из 5365 пропущено 3594 и поймано соответственно 1771 (33%). Сканирование велось в режиме "все файлы", все опции по максимуму. Кроче, жалко потраченных на скачивание мегабайт - для сравнения бесплатный CureIt выбивает более 70-80% подобной коллекции.

----------


## MOCT

> 7% - *AdWare* (причём непонятно почему есть Adware, а есть AdvWare)


все имена в списке - это префиксы (до точки) имен, выдаваемых Касперским. то, что в разное время одно и то же называлось по разному - это уже проблема Касперского




> Много взякого мусора, типа *Constructor, DoS, Flooder, Exploit, HackTool, Hoax, Nuker, Sniffer, SpamTool, Spoofer, VirTool*. Это вообще не опасные файлы, а различного рода инструмменатрий, который не несёт угрозы тому, кто его запускает, а значит не факт что антивирусы ОБЯЗАНЫ его детектировать (то что Кашпер и Веб его видят - это конечно здорово, но ... )


современные антивирусы детектируют все, что подпадает под статью 273 УК РФ




> Далее, что такое: *Inno, NSIS, Packed, PE_Patch, PE-Crypt, PESpin*? Помоему это различного рода инсталляторы/упаковщики. Почему их кто то должен детектить?


а никто и не говорит, что надо детектировать их. надо детектировать то, что В НИХ.
а в них - вполне реальные и актуальные трояны.




> *Самоходного ПО* (Worm, Virus и т.п.) в этой коллекции в сумме около 6%.


это факт. ибо коллекция собиралась под AVZ, а AVZ на вирусы плевать хотело.

а вот то, что АНТИВИРУС пропустил 111 из 115 червей - это ужасно. реальная планка антиВИРУСА в данном случае - менее 5%

----------


## Alexey P.

> Много взякого мусора, типа *Constructor, DoS, Flooder, Exploit, HackTool, Hoax, Nuker, Sniffer, SpamTool, Spoofer, VirTool*. Это вообще не опасные файлы, а различного рода инструмменатрий, который не несёт угрозы тому, кто его запускает, а значит не факт что антивирусы ОБЯЗАНЫ его детектировать (то что Кашпер и Веб его видят - это конечно здорово, но ... )


 А Вы видели этот "инструментарий" ?
Не скажу обо всех, тем более что коллекцию Олега я не видел. Но о некоторых представителях из вышеперечисленного могу точно сказать - натуральные и довольно злобные трояны.
 Например, Flooder вполне может работать не у злоумышленника, а именно у Вас на компьютере. Распределенные атаки с компьютеров зараженных пользователей - это довольно модная сейчас вещь, потому как эффективны.
 SpamTool по касперу - это Spambot и EmailSpy по дрвебу. Эти видел не раз, работают на компьютерах зараженных пользователей и занимаются рассылкой спама/сбором емайлов (имхо, EmailSpy назван SpamTool.Small не совсем точно, просто его спамбот притаскивает, хотя это не особо и важно).

----------


## ZDM

И опять таки...
 Не хочу говорить что ктото чтото плохо делает. Ещё раз повторюсь - Олег Зайцев молодец что делает это. Но, имело бы смысл длаеть выводы из серии например:



> Детект самоходного ПО - A%
>  Детект Trojan/Backdoor - B%
>  Детект Malware (Tools, Hoax, Constructor, Exploit и т.п.) - C%
>  Распаковка инсталляторов/упаковщиков - D из E
>  Детект Adware/Dialer - F%
> 
>  Итого: 
>  1. теоретически можно применять для ...
>  2. Низзя применять для ...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Все примененные звери - "самоходные", т.е. они закачиваются без ведома юзера, устанавливаются дропперами или эксплоитами. Почему их так много - тоже все просто - это ITW с зараженных ПК. В данном случае некоторые пояснения:
"Virus" - это вирус в прямом понимании этого слова (заражающий EXE), в качестве "Constructor" KAV часто детектит что-то, сгенеренное конструктором зловредов, DoS, Flooder - компоненты троянов, Exploit - троянские скрипты для инсталляции трояна, основанные на тех или иных уязвимостях, Hoax - тот-же троян, только с бурными внешними проявлениями для обмана и вымагательства, SpamTool - троян для расслки спама, Sniffer - троянский сниффер для скрытного слежения за сетевой активностью
Packed, PE_Patch, PE-Crypt, PESpin  - это трояны, сжатые модифицированными упаковщиками описанных типов. Т.е. полное имя такого зверя будет что-то типа Packed.Win32.Trojan.Tibs. Ну, а итоги и диаграммы построить можно - но в данном случа нет резона, т.к. ловит он примерно равномерно по 20-30% от каждой категории

----------


## Geser

> И опять таки...
>  Не хочу говорить что ктото чтото плохо делает. Ещё раз повторюсь - Олег Зайцев молодец что делает это. Но, имело бы смысл длаеть выводы из серии например:


Я не думаю что для продукта который из всех групп троянов бекдоров и т.д. пропустил больше половины вообще есть смысл писать подробную статистику. Вердикт простой. Фтопку.

----------


## orest

Бсплатный антивирус http://antivirus.comodo.com/ антивирусная база превышает 400000 тыс. Интересует работа данного продукта, если кто пользуется.

----------


## Сочувствующий

Тормозил при получении почти Outlook Express.
Точнее, вообще не мог с какого-тов ремени получать почту.
Снес Commodo, почта пошла на ура.

Нo, возможно, я пользовался ранней бэтой.

----------


## Quazar

Скачай лучше Avast. Интсалл - 2,66 метра всего (в 2 раза меньше твоего Comodo), а толку больше. www.avast.ru Он хорош, могу заверить. После его замены на Kav нашлось тока 3-4 трояна.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Скачай лучше Avast. Интсалл - 2,66 метра всего (в 2 раза меньше твоего Comodo), а толку больше.


avast! 4 Home Edition - 14 мб

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Quazar

> avast! 4 Home Edition - 14 мб


ты, прав: Ашибочка вышла. Мой Аваст 4.7 Pro весил всего на 9 м. Ну, уж никак не 14 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TANUKI

2 Радичок,
Достаточно и одно трояна, что бы оставить тебя без "штанов" или испоганить все, что ты делал долгие годы. Так что "вснго 4-5 троянов" явно перебор  :Smiley:  Хотя Аваст люблю   :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

Прошло уже довольно много времени с момента тестирования. Может кто хочет протестировать Comodo AntiVirus еще раз, может он стал лучше за это время.

----------


## dr.Faust

А он лучше не станет. Счас только базы обновляются и то не очень хорошо. Comodo начнёт работу с антивирем только после того, как выйдет окончательная мультиязычная версия 3 файервола. И вообще, я так понял, на сегодня CA - просто выдранный из тройки антивирусный движок - очень даже неплохой для файера.

----------


## TANUKI

> Прошло уже довольно много времени с момента тестирования. Может кто хочет протестировать Comodo AntiVirus еще раз, может он стал лучше за это время.


Под Вистой не пашет. Завтра на работе постараюсь протестить на своем сборнике (на работе ХР)  :Smiley:

----------


## Romero

вот и дождались, Comodo Firewall+Antivirus теперь стал платным...
интересно, а насколько он стал надежным спустя два года, как его здесь протестировали.....?

еще вопрос, у кого этот пакет "Comodo Internet Security Pro" установлен, как много он жрет оперативной памяти?

----------


## I.T.

> вот и дождались, Comodo Firewall+Antivirus теперь стал платным...
> интересно, а насколько он стал надежным спустя два года, как его здесь протестировали.....?
> 
> еще вопрос, у кого этот пакет "Comodo Internet Security Pro" установлен, как много он жрет оперативной памяти?


Прошу прощения, но остался бесплатный вариант (1+1):
1. http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-.../antivirus.php
+
2.http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-...y/firewall.php

А вообще то интересно получается: комбайн CIS вплоть до версии 3.10.102363 был бесплатен,
теперь всё трансформировалось в платный Comodo Internet Security Pro
и бесплатные, но раздельные антивир и фаер.

Какие будут соображения?

----------


## PavelP

А соображения будут такие- все будут ставить отлично зарекомендовавший себя Comodo Firewall, а антивирус так и останется никому не нужным))

----------


## mikh

Насколько я понял, это всего лишь маркетинговый ход, призванный больше людей побудить приобрести платный продукт. На этой странице все так же предлагается бесплатная версия, которая включает обе составляющих Internet Security.

----------


## Surfer

Сейчас по ссылкам качается именно CIS. Где брать файрвол ?

----------


## senyak

Ну это и есть фаервол с антивирусом. Во время установки уберите откажитесь от него

----------


## smvpvl

Новый Comodo Internet Security 5, вышла вроде бы 5 сентября 2010г.. Также является бесплатным, с русско-язычным интерфейсом . Скачать её можно  с официального сайта разработчика. Также есть отдельный установщик антивируса, и отдельный установщик файрвола с проактивной защитой. В файерволе добавлена опция Игровой режим (как Outpost Firewall Pro). Сам пользуюсь только файерволом, и только положительные эмоции. Кто-нибудь может что-нибудь написать про антивирус? Есть те, кто пользовался или тестил этот антивирус?

----------


## Субарист

> ...Кто-нибудь может что-нибудь написать про антивирус? Есть те, кто пользовался или тестил этот антивирус?


Боюсь это тайна, покрытая мраком... Тестеры встречают этот антивирусник "отупелым молчанием", а пользователей мало, потому что это "темная лошадка" про которую мало что известно, кроме инфы 100-летней давности. Лично я могу сказать что пользовался комбайном Comodo некоторое время, заразы на компе после него не обнаружил, впечатления положительные. Но это частный случай, не претендующий на статистику  :Cheesy:

----------


## senyak

Да не очень антивирус, не очень. Слабый детект, ест ресурсы больше, чем Norton, мало настроек

----------


## nanshakov

пользуюсь Cis полгода.при этом раз в месяц проверяю компьютер сторонними сканерами\утилитами
заразы пока не было :Smiley: .
в целом доволен фаерволом\проактивной, а антивирус средненький(как мне показалось на уровне аваста)

P.S. ресурсов вроде ест не больше нортона 0_0 может у вас с настройками что то не то?

----------


## senyak

Настройки антивируса на стандартном. До Аваста ему еще далековато. Аваст более функциональный, с кучей нужных настроек

----------


## nanshakov

ну не знаю...меня больше всего в нем привлекла проактивка(в CIS)
Как мне кажется у аваста много ложных срабатываний,хотя это может быть частный случай...

----------


## senyak

Меня она тоже привлекает, а еще беспталность его

----------


## taras_cs

У меня после НГ поломался комп. В смысле, пропал звук, поломался копи-паст, не открывался диспетчер устройств, при попытке переустановки Windows с виртуального диска возникала ошибка (не получалось увидеть список дисков.) Винду я переставил с загрузочного в итоге.
CureIt не нашел ничего подозрительного.
А Comodo нашел штук 9 всяких троянов в основном в архивах (их и Аваст пропустил, кстати). Врядли именно они были причиной поломки компа, но все же...
Так что вот так.

----------


## andorall

Был Avast Free 4 на Windows XP sp2. Но приключилась беда с ноутбуком - IE самовызываться стал, а ставиш главным Мозилу - Мозила вызывается и загруженные страницы на пустую переключаются. Переустановили систему, а проблема осталась. Поставили Windows XP SP1 Голандскую, которая с ноутбуком шла и проблема осталась. Много страниц IE самовызываются и идут на страницу по умолчанию. Потом поменяли с братом жесткие диски между ноутбуками. Но проблема осталась на том ноутбуке, где и была. Типа вирус в Биос залез? На втором оставшемся апарате поставили новую системму Windows XP SP2 (c SP3 мобила LG не дружит для интернета) и Avast free 5. Он красивым стал и всё время отражает вирусные угрозы. Прочитал я в сети про фаервол Comodo. Пошли скачать, а там бесплатно интернет секюрити 3в1. Фаервол включен. Скачали, установили. Сначала все начало притормаживать. Потом Avast перестал сообщать об угрозах, потом оказалось что Comodo не все архивы открывает(проверяет). Потом мы не смогли установить Денвер, отключили Comodo, но это не помогло. Перезагрузились и просканировали Comodo комп, он нашел 1 вирус, потом просканировали Авастом и тот нашел 10-15 вирусов. Попытались удалить Comodo, но у нас на ето не оказалось прав. Чтобы востановить систему у нас не оказалось прав. Комп начал виснуть. Перезагрузили. Comodo нашел Avast и начал предлогать его в карантин отправить и так не один раз. В защищенном режиме брат сохранил нужные файлы и переустановил Windows. Итого Comodo простоял 2 недели. Вчера пока что поставили Free Avast 5 и Free Avira. А вот что случилось с первым ноутбуком? Почему IE выскакивает массово и переключает загруженную страницу на пустую (выбранную по умолчанию)? И какой Антивирус бесплатный или с кейгенон получше можно достать. От касперского не все в восторге. Просто столько проблем с вирусами и антивирусами за последние 2-3 месяца получил, что сейчас очень удивлен и растерян.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Vneo

Я спросил на форуме Comodo о личном опыте у тех кто пользовался антивирусной компонентой Comodo. Из 6 ответов все - положительные отзывы об AV сомпоненте Comodo. Даже указали на независимые тесты, которые хорошо характеризуют Comodo Antivirus.

----------


## Iron Monk

> Comodo нашел Avast и начал предлогать его в карантин отправить





> Вчера пока что поставили Free Avast 5 и Free Avira


А для чего Вы ставите по два антивируса? Смотрите, кто кого победит? 
А про 


> с кейгенон получше можно достать.


 на этом форуме Вам не помогут...

----------


## Vneo

*Зайцеву Олегу*: в июне 2006 г. Вы протестировали Comodo Antivirus и тестирование показало очень слабый детект - всего 33%. Не могли бы Вы ещё раз протестировать CAV. Если теперь CAV определяет вирусы лучше, то было бы намного удобнее использовать полный CIS, а не CIS - CAV + AV другого производителя.

Проверил сообщения от Зайцева Олега - последнее собщение было в марте 2009 г. Наверно Олег не прочтёт это сообщение. Тогда может быть есть кто-нибуть достаточно квалифицированный чтобы протестировать Comodo Antivirus на детект вирусов?

----------


## Iron Monk

> Тогда может быть есть кто-нибуть достаточно квалифицированный чтобы протестировать Comodo Antivirus на детект вирусов?


Все уже украдено до нас...

----------


## Vneo

> Все уже украдено до нас...[/URL]


Это давний тест - июнь 2010 - на проактивную защиту. Тестировался CIS 4,  а сейчас CIS 5. Хотелось бы современный тест на вирусный детект.

----------


## Iron Monk

> Это давний тест - июнь 2010 - на проактивную защиту
> Хотелось бы современный тест на вирусный детект.


Разве это не вирусный детект?



> *Тест проактивной антивирусной защиты*
> В этом тесте мы сравниваем только эвристические компоненты антивирусной защиты (эвристики + generic-детект, т.е. расширенные сигнатуры), не принимая по внимание анализ системных событий (поведенческие блокираторы, HIPS).


Чем Вас не устроили независимые тесты?

----------


## Vneo

*Iron Monk*, Вы правы, это  тест на вирусный детект, при этом очень качественный - учитывается как детект так и ложняки. Жаль, что почти годовой давности. 
Независимые тесты, указанные на форуме Comodo не устраивают тем, что вполне вероятно их выбор носит предвзятый характер.

----------


## wowka

Меня заинтересовал *COMODO Cleaning Essentials* (beta) (CCE) (что бы не плодить топики, спрашиваю здесь... с натяжкой заголовок подходит)
По описанию, очень интересно, нечто.....облачное (местами)




> 1. Сначала подгружаются (при первом запуске ССЕ, порядка 80 Мб) "белые списки" хеш-сумм (снимков) уже проверенных программ и важных файлов известных поставщиков. Это делается для того, чтобы снизить нагрузку на сервера COMODO при последующей он-лайн проверке системы. Потом обновления будут происходить редко - только при добавлении в программу списков новых, проверенных вендоров.
> 
> 2. Затем при нажатии кнопки "Сканирование" начинается сканирование системы и сравнение контрольных сумм (снимков) проверяемых файлов с теми, что уже были закачены и проверены на валидность серверами Comodo. В случае нахождения неизвестных ССЕ файлов, автоматически (в режиме он-лайн) происходит их проверка по нескольким десяткам антивирусов разных производителей, и на основании этого выносится вердикт - безопасен проверяемый файл или нет.
> 
> 3.Если файл опасен, делается его снимок и отправляется в базу Comodo, чтобы другому пользователю при сканировании его компьютера можно было бы сразу сообщить, что это зловред.
> ...............
> принципиально важный момент: проверка неизвестного ССЕ файла производится не на серверах AV-вендоров, а на компьютерах других пользователей, имеющих лицензионное антивирусное ПО других производителей и одновременно с этим участвующих в программе ССЕ. Таким образом, DACS является только механизмом доставки и получения; фактически, это P2P сеть между пользователями программного обеспечения Comodo и отдельными добровольцами, работающими со службой DACS.


Кто пробовал? Ваше мнение

----------


## Solarlynx

> Меня заинтересовал *COMODO Cleaning Essentials* (beta) (CCE) (что бы не плодить топики, спрашиваю здесь... с натяжкой заголовок подходит)
> По описанию, очень интересно, нечто.....облачное (местами)
> Кто пробовал? Ваше мнение


Когда я пробовать - в Март 2011 - это как Comodo Internet Security. Сейчас незнаю. Надо очень осторожно относиться к продуктам Comodo in beta phase. К Comodo Internet Security у меня очень хорошее отношение - надёжный, устойчивый, сильная защита, бесплатеный. Но некоторые другие бесплатеный продукт Comodo могут вызывать проблема. Так что если кто будет пробовать - могут быть небольшой проблемы.

----------

